# Tactical EDC ?



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So I decided to get in to EDC stuff , because I am not allowed to carry a firearm or a knife , I have to find items that I can get most out of (of course I will have a blade on me , I think I will go with a neck knife because anytime I got checked by police noone had ever checked my neck , around the weist , in socks , on legs , hands pockets they always got checked) In winter I carry a knife with a pocket clip on my coat hanger inside the coat. I also can a victorinox knife and I will have that as an option because there are less problems with non locked knifes
So I am looking for next items (please consider that I can't afford a 100$ knife or a 50$ flashlight , something on the cheap side but durable) :
Neck knife : ?
Pocket flashlight : ?
Tactical Pen : ?
Something to hang my keys on : ? (i have my eyes on the victorinox belt loop , iv had that for years then gave it to my father) 
Keychain tool : ?
Maybe a multitool : but something without a blade ( it will be really hard to hide one so I prefer it to not have a knife)

This are the things I came up with that I want to carry , any other options will be highly appreciated 
Any products which you had experienced on will be also very appreciated

Thanks !


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Can you make purchases through Amazon? Lots of options there. Some items the quality is not so good but some are great.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There are devices like the Kubotan and other keychain sized self defense weapons, but they require a considerable amount of training and constant practice to be effective.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Of course , thats my main source of gear , there aint nothing more than chinease 1$ junk here in Georgia


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I plan to get a pen with a glass braker on the end


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

This flashlight is great. I have a few of em scattered around the house and I EDC this exact one. Great light,decent quality.

https://www.amazon.com/UltraFire-30...ords=ultra+fire+7w+300lm+3+mode+mini+cree+led


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> This flashlight is great. I have a few of em scattered around the house and I EDC this exact one. Great light,decent quality.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/UltraFire-30...ords=ultra+fire+7w+300lm+3+mode+mini+cree+led


I already have that  I am looking for something thinner , it is too bulky to carry in jeans pocket


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

chemikle said:


> I already have that  I am looking for something thinner , it is too bulky to carry in jeans pocket


Try looking up Streamlight penlights.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In my opinion, the best item in an EDC kit is a high quality flashlight. A blinding beam combined with an impact surface, like a crenelated bezel, can make for an awesome combination.
I've got that UltraFire flashlight too, and it's nice, but does not compare to my Surefire G2. The G2 produces so much light and heat that it can blind someone 20ft away, and they can FEEL the heat on their face from that distance. With a good flashlight, you can disorient someone enough to cause them to pause their activity. This could give you time to better assess the situation without causing unnecessary harm, leaving you the option to flee or fight while they are trying to recover their vision and get rid of the floating spots.

The tactical pen is an idea that many latch on to. While it does have a "tacticool" factor, if you're not trained in proper grip and use, it's just a glorified glass breaker. You won't be doing any serious damage against someone unless you know what you're doing. That said, if you DO know what you're doing, they can be incapacitating. I carry a stainless steel barreled Zebra gel pen. I use it as a pen. I don't consider it my "go-to" weapon for defense, but if it came down to a last resort, it is strong enough to give powerful strikes and not break.

I carry a small mutli-tool that might suit your needs. It rides on my keychain. It's made by "SWISS+ TECH": https://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Tech-ST50022-Multitool-Screwdrivers/dp/B0001EFSUC
I find myself using it nearly every day for small tasks. It's quite basic, but if you have a limitation on having a knife blade, it covers the other essentials of a multi-tool

I can't speak to neck knives, as I've never owned one. Also, just because they've never checked your neck in the past is no guarantee of the future. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Can't speak to neck knives, only thing I wear on my neck is a security badge and keys - for small knives my buddy has still small little palm knife that fits nicely behind where your belt folds over itself when cinched, not the best grip but would be good enough to cut a seatbelt or as a latch ditch effort to keep Bubba The Big Sodomizing Thug from giving you a "hug"

Flashlights are pretty good to have, I have a tiny little LED push button thing on my keychain, lights up nicely enough if I needed it.

I like MTs as well, you can carry a small Gerber multitool, but they also have even tinier ones that can also attach to a key chain

Seatbelt cutters are always a good part of kit to have in your vehicle, saved my ass a time or 2

Hell a even a P51 could slice someone's face open if you really wanted to


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> In my opinion, the best item in an EDC kit is a high quality flashlight. A blinding beam combined with an impact surface, like a crenelated bezel, can make for an awesome combination.
> I've got that UltraFire flashlight too, and it's nice, but does not compare to my Surefire G2. The G2 produces so much light and heat that it can blind someone 20ft away, and they can FEEL the heat on their face from that distance. With a good flashlight, you can disorient someone enough to cause them to pause their activity. This could give you time to better assess the situation without causing unnecessary harm, leaving you the option to flee or fight while they are trying to recover their vision and get rid of the floating spots.
> 
> The tactical pen is an idea that many latch on to. While it does have a "tacticool" factor, if you're not trained in proper grip and use, it's just a glorified glass breaker. You won't be doing any serious damage against someone unless you know what you're doing. That said, if you DO know what you're doing, they can be incapacitating. I carry a stainless steel barreled Zebra gel pen. I use it as a pen. I don't consider it my "go-to" weapon for defense, but if it came down to a last resort, it is strong enough to give powerful strikes and not break.
> ...


Hm that flashligh is a great idea, flew in my mind a few times but never tought about it seriously , you have a nice point there , I'll go for it for sure


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

For a multi tool I have found this , ntnfancy made a review of it with a blade and liked it , it is the same but bladeless

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TOJCDM6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_img?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1NNCYS74EFM0T&coliid=I46LZRGEA68ET

How about this flashlight ? it wont blind anyone but it will do the job everyday

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00143JZ08/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_img?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1NNCYS74EFM0T&coliid=I3KYTWF96RZDND

as for neck knife ill go with this cheapo , I wont be making hard use of this knife just basic tasks and if police will find it ill talk my way out and give it to them , while it I had an expensive knife (I know my character  ) I would go in jail for it I would have said such things 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RQUL20O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

heres a cool little keychain tool I think I will go for it

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ZK45IQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

this pen has really nice reviews and happy people , what do you think ?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E8V50DS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1LS8PZ2XTR9S5


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Get a monkeyfist. Lead or steel ball wrapped in paracord.. google it..


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is what's in my pocket just about all the time nowadays. Since I work night shifts it pays to have a flashlight on me. I also like the two way clip because it means I can store it in my pocket with the bulb facing down and when I need to use it I grab it and it's ready to go. The nice thing about the dual clip is that I can then clip it to the bill of my hat and now I've got a headlamp. It's easy to adjust the beam with one hand and it doesn't break the bank to replace.

https://www.amazon.com/PRODUCTS-GID...=1475119584&sr=1-8&keywords=coast+flashlights


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Monkey fist is a great idea I'll go for it , also I have found the perfect multi tool for my situation the gerber dime travel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Where can I get that monkey fist without paying 30bucks on amazon ?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

chemikle said:


> Where can I get that monkey fist without paying 30bucks on amazon ?


Besides making one, let me see. I may have an extra. Pm your address.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

For a light check out the Fenix E12. A little bigger than a tube of chapstick and runs on a single common AA. Water and impact resistant, great customer service , top notch quality. Runs about $25.

I replaced an old Streamlight pen light and I like this a bit more. Uses 1x AA instead of 2x AAA or even a AAAA battery. This is brighter on medium than the pen light and better run times.

Next to a good multitool, a good light will be a good EDC choice.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally I'm glad you asked the question. As a knife salesman and polisher, I think the word "tactical" has become passé and for some folks we ought to use the term "Rambozo."

You do not need a knife in the traditional sense that a soldier or police officer does. You need a "cutting tool." You can buy the most over-priced piece of black painted junk on the cover of TK and still not have anything that actually works.

Below is my favorite EDC. It's a TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T, one of the best folders currently made. For being crafted out of cobalt steel, it is very affordable. I have polished it for personal use to 300,000 grit, although I do use nanodiamond slurry for special knives (made more for folded Japanese steel, like a yanagiba), and I did one Kizer with it as a personal favor for a friend.

Here's why. Most knives bought from a store are about 300 grit, that's three hundred. Using finer Japanese stones and nanodiamond slurry on nano-cloth, the edge goes to 3.2 million. That's not practical for our use here.

Length is another area of myth and legend. I have several polished Mantis Tough Tony knives. The blade is a little over two inches in length, but .25 inch thick, made from CPM-440V. You could punch it through a car door.

In my BOB are two other TOPS knives. But are the tanto versions of the C.A.T. series, and three inches long. I use knives made from 1095 carbon steel because they will spark with a ferro rod.

You do not need a combat knife, or a Bowie, or a 14-inch version of a Japanese tanto. You need a tool, you need to buy a design made for your life, not Sylvester Stallone's, and you should take a sharpening course.

Yes, there are times when I need a knife for the remote chance of defense. While I have my state's CCW permit and carry a Kimber, I also was a great fan of Massas Ayoob. He recommend you needed to know "fending moves" to create distance between you and the attacker. I bought an Emerson-Protech automatic CQC7. It came sharp, I left it in its original condition, and I believe I've carried it once.

Use common sense. Most of the "step into the light" stories about knife fighting and challenging grizzly bears are barroom tales that never happened. Buy a good tool.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So I have just ordered the schrade pen , pm101 is using all the time and suggests it and the gerber dime travel multitool (has no blade) and other odds and ends , I'll buy the steamlight stylus pro and the victorinox belt loop keychain next month


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

chemikle said:


> So I have just ordered the schrade pen , pm101 is using all the time and suggests it and the gerber dime travel multitool (has no blade) and other odds and ends , I'll buy the steamlight stylus pro and the victorinox belt loop keychain next month


The gerber shard is another neat little tool to have with you. Fits right on your keychain. Not a substitute for real tools but handy if you need to pop a bottle open, tighten some screws, pry something open and your other tools are out of reach. For less than $5 it's a handy addition to your keys.

Also, the Stylus Pro is a decent light, but it will go through 2 AAAs faster than you think, especially since it only has 1 mode. I think for the price there's better out there.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A flashlight with strobe feature really screws with the senses/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

how about a stun gun ?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> The gerber shard is another neat little tool to have with you. Fits right on your keychain. Not a substitute for real tools but handy if you need to pop a bottle open, tighten some screws, pry something open and your other tools are out of reach. For less than $5 it's a handy addition to your keys.
> 
> Also, the Stylus Pro is a decent light, but it will go through 2 AAAs faster than you think, especially since it only has 1 mode. I think for the price there's better out there.


By saying I also bought odds and ends I meant a gerber shard , one kind of like that Chinese tool/prybar and a zippo lighter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> A flashlight with strobe feature really screws with the senses/


What does strobe mean ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> how about a stun gun ?


Illegal , the laws is like this : any blade , cutting tool , smashing and so on stuff are illegal, I'm really not afraid about someone attacking me , those kind of things here don't happen , you can talk your way out , if they see that your not backing and are attacking them 99% of them don't have the balls to stand against you , mostly guys my age and lower when a few , that's when they come and say things like they are collecting money for the hood or took it to thieves by law in the prison , if your a weak guy mentally they will take your money but if not they don't have the gutts , it's hard to explain the local mentality , really hard , I never had such problems , you know it's not the best idea to go to a guy with serious face 1.94m in height  while my friend who is smaller had be beaten a few times in the past  But I still want self defense options on me , you know that prepper mentality , I always prefer to have and not use my whole life than needing it and not having , so the pen will be a nice kubaton , I will train with it , and other tools are like men's toys you know every men is a little child inside that loves new toys  maybe some of them will come in handy and I'll be happy to have it when needed  I really think to change faculty ( in on economy) and go to law faculty after what to work in police as an investigator and after I'll raise to major after that you get handgun permit for your life , i really think about it only the stopping me is that economics is free and law will be 1500$year and I'm not sure if my father will be able to pay that , we have tuff times...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

chemikle said:


> What does strobe mean ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Chemikle, A strobe light flashes on and off or gives the visual of a rotating light beam. It is typically used for emergency or distress signals.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Illegal , the laws is like this : any blade , cutting tool , smashing and so on stuff are illegal, I'm really not afraid about someone attacking me , those kind of things here don't happen , you can talk your way out , if they see that your not backing and are attacking them 99% of them don't have the balls to stand against you , mostly guys my age and lower when a few , that's when they come and say things like they are collecting money for the hood or took it to thieves by law in the prison , if your a weak guy mentally they will take your money but if not they don't have the gutts , it's hard to explain the local mentality , really hard , I never had such problems , you know it's not the best idea to go to a guy with serious face 1.94m in height  while my friend who is smaller had be beaten a few times in the past  But I still want self defense options on me , you know that prepper mentality , I always prefer to have and not use my whole life than needing it and not having , so the pen will be a nice kubaton , I will train with it , and other tools are like men's toys you know every men is a little child inside that loves new toys  maybe some of them will come in handy and I'll be happy to have it when needed  I really think to change faculty ( in on economy) and go to law faculty after what to work in police as an investigator and after I'll raise to major after that you get handgun permit for your life , i really think about it only the stopping me is that economics is free and law will be 1500$year and I'm not sure if my father will be able to pay that , we have tuff times...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


best of luck to you , going into law would be a very good way to go in your case .


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Chemikle, A strobe light flashes on and off or gives the visual of a rotating light beam. It is typically used for emergency or distress signals.


Oh yeah I know what your talking about !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> best of luck to you , going into law would be a very good way to go in your case .


Then again having a handgun is a very big responsibility , chances of someone coming into the shop or etc and start shooting is almost 0 there has not been such case here for like 15 years that's what I know , 90s where pretty bad everyone had a gun then even in. The shower and toilet the thing was that bad.... But we came out from that pond we are in a democratic country , if you don't make someone really mad on you , someone with criminal friends and no one shooting you , while on the other side you taking out a gun in a situation where it is not needed it is higher, so it can bring more bad things than good to you here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> best of luck to you , going into law would be a very good way to go in your case .


And also I'm not some regular guy , I have people up there both in criminal and law worlds , my uncle from fathers side is a major and knows 99% of the generals procurers and other politics , while my uncle from mothers side was one of the most serious thieves by law in while USSR , he passed away but his friends are and always will be loyal to my family , ready to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

illegal EDC at the university  my friends CRKT , I love it trying to take away from him 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice knife , just what you need to have .


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Nice knife , just what you need to have .


I have never had such cool action assisted opening knife in my hands.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

chemikle said:


> I have never had such cool action assisted opening knife in my hands.


Some of their fixed blades look great as well....I've been meaning to grab one of their Minimalist knives for quite some time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going to try something new. I just ordered a TOPS Cut 40 to polish. I think having a carbon steel knife (if you carry a ferro rod) is a great addition to your BOB.

I've taken an ESEE Number 5 out past 200,000 grit, so I'm anxious to see how this new TOPS fixed blade does.

BTW, I sent a Kizer folder and a TOPS Mil Spie 3.5T to Doc Lentz, who proceeded to film numerous destruction tests on FaceBook. Yeah, I'm going to have to re-polish the edges...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You may want to try this.

https://www.bowenknife.com/shop/

Doesn't look like a knife until you get really close to it


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.kabar.com/knives/detail/76
I like the way this works and feels. Havent bought one, but want to


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

My edc consists of a gerber shard a coast pen light flashlight, a sanrenmu folder blade, a Leatherman Wave, and a springfield xd9 in a Foxx iwb holster. All stuff I use daily, with the exception of my xd9, that's for a "just in case" scenario.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a question for ya , what kind of leather do you use ? I am looking into it as a new hobby . you got me hooked on the things you made . I think it will be fun to start a new hobby .


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know , I go to the only shop were a guy sales leather , tell him to show me what his got and I take what I like , as you know im a beginner so I have only bought it twice , still have some left to make a zippo sheath and a few other things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The problem I'm faced with--when buying a knife style I've never tried--is actually holding the piece, and then deciding where I should wear/position it.

While all of my carbon steel knives are in the BOB, I felt I needed a carbon one for EDC, hence the CUT 40. The issue then becomes is the stock sheath useable, would it be better in horizontal carry, should I just stow it in the inside pocket of a jean jacket, etc.

There's always one thing that has impressed me with carbon steel knives--I'm also a big ESEE fan. That is, how can a knife that is essentially a piece of old railroad track get so sharp? No question, on a bet, my TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T will take your money on a slicing test every time. But when it comes to slicing meat, carbon steel "floats" through it, no matter how the grain lays. Fantastic.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> The problem I'm faced with--when buying a knife style I've never tried--is actually holding the piece, and then deciding where I should wear/position it.
> 
> While all of my carbon steel knives are in the BOB, I felt I needed a carbon one for EDC, hence the CUT 40. The issue then becomes is the stock sheath useable, would it be better in horizontal carry, should I just stow it in the inside pocket of a jean jacket, etc.
> 
> There's always one thing that has impressed me with carbon steel knives--I'm also a big ESEE fan. That is, how can a knife that is essentially a piece of old railroad track get so sharp? No question, on a bet, my TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T will take your money on a slicing test every time. But when it comes to slicing meat, carbon steel "floats" through it, no matter how the grain lays. Fantastic.


Whatever you buy , train with it..


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

While I will definitely "get to know" the CUT 40, I'm not sure just what kind of an edge it should have--or if it will even need one from the factory.

I like carbon steel knives for wilderness camping an a BOB, since you can make them spark (easier). But part of that design was for defense, and while I think knife fighting goes on more in people's dreams that in their streets, any survival situation might make you a target for a looter.

While I usually polish my edges, I'm thinking of what the Japanese call a "kirinaga edge." It's very sharp, but has a toothy quality for biting into wet, slippery things.

The knife comes UPS early next week. We'll see then how it looks.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

chemikle said:


> I think I will go with a neck knife because anytime I got checked by police noone had ever checked my neck , around the weist , in socks , on legs , hands pockets they always got checked) In winter I carry a knife with a pocket clip on my coat hanger inside the coat.!


First how many times have you been frisked, and why?
Next why are you worried about a cop knowing you have a knife?

Three things for EDC:

1. Your Brain ( A lot of folks now a days saddle up with their pistol and sadly leave their common sense at home. )
2. Physical Fitness ( Sad truth, if you are huffing and puffing out to the mailbox you aren't operation ready. )
3. Skills ( No amount of tools can save you without the proper training to use them. )

I feel many people get too caught up in the cool factor of...

EDC: Every Day Carry

When they really need...

EDCS: Every Day Common Sense


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Physical fitness is quite important. Boxing is good for this, cross fit or swimming. Cardio is paramount.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I have common sense , I'm not some brick brained young guy like most are , I am fit , I have been fighting most of my teenage period , I was a rugby player for 4 years and was swimming for 10 years.
I have been checked about 10-15 times , I have really not counted it , you get checked here for no reason police dont need to see you doing something bad to check you , of course when your a young guy , to tell the truth I haven't been check since like I was 18 , 99% of police checking me was in the evening or night in the street when just chilling , walking home from lessons or being on streets where bad things happen often.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

today's EDC , pen zippo and Monkys fist have arrived , huge huge thanks to Steve for such a great gift 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Last piece of this months edc has arrived , love it , didn't realize it was this small , new stuff coming next month 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks good.

Nice looking monkey fist, too. I've always wanted one but I have enough stuff on my keys as it is now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My new knives arrived yesterday. As a polisher, I was impressed. I held both edges up to strong light and there wasn't a ding or a mis-grind on either edge.

The C.U.T. 4.0 edge reminded me of the old edges on the handmade Emerson CQC7s. Rough as a cob, but can slice paper smoothly.

The little "Barge" is going to be my "beater." It's assembled with fasteners, and repairs should be easy. I like the idea of being able to pry with the butt-cap and not the blade.


----------

